# 1941 Colson Clipper Nice Original



## Tim the Skid (May 29, 2018)

I became the second owner of this Goodyear Double Eagle Clipper yesterday. It was ridden for a short time, then left to sit for many years.




I don't think I can use the original Goodyears...



I did a test area on the paint under the rear rack



The paint on the inside of the fenders is nice also....



I think this is a '41, the Morrow hub is dated K4, here's the serial number please correct me if that's not right.


I 'm looking forward to cleaning this one up. The only negatives I can find so far are the front forks which are the wrong color and  look like they've been changed, a dent in the rear fender that needs to be rolled out, one of the rear fender braces has been repaired with silver solder. I have a correct set of grips and the rear drop stand and clip
Old batteries in the wedge light and horn tank







The inside of the tank is very clean.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2018)

All prewar Clippers are '41. This has the typical Goodyear prewar serial number. The postwar bikes have some minor differences. Nice bike--always liked this design. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (May 29, 2018)

one of the first collectible bikes I saw was in a bike shop on Newport in OB IN SN Diego- boys clipper with chrome tank-WOW!!
Clippers are very cool-thanks for the post


----------



## cyclingday (May 29, 2018)

Amazing condition!
Too bad about the fork though. Her brother probably borrowed the bike and rammed it into the curb.
I remember not being so kind to my sisters Schwinn Fair Lady, when ever I took it without asking. Lol!


----------



## Hammer (May 29, 2018)

She's a beaut! I'm loving that color combo

Aaron


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2018)

WOW! Great find!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 29, 2018)

She’s a beauty!! (Insert the Tubes song by the same title).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2018)

Wow, great condition. Gonna be amazing!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 29, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 29, 2018)

Did some more work today, bearings, grease, mounted some re pop tires til I can find some Goodyear  whitewalls.  I need to color match and paint the fork. but this is the easiest clean up I've ever had on a pre war bike.


 

 
The pedals look like the end caps have never hit pavement.


----------



## Jay81 (May 30, 2018)

Wow! Looks great!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 30, 2018)

Nice score Tim!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 3, 2018)

I found a color match for the forks that's pretty close, did a little more rubbing and trued the wheels. The wife likes to ride this one. It gets a lot of attention.


----------



## vincev (Sep 3, 2018)

Sweet bike ! Really like the color !


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2018)

Great bike, one of my favorite girls and I wish mine was OG paint like that, all it needs is a Colson fork, same as the boys (looks like they tweeked the strut also) an easy find here on the cabe so keep that matching paint


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 4, 2018)

SWEET, hope to make it up for another ride and see it in person.


----------



## ranman (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow


----------

